# Looking for old style Evod MT3 Coils



## Kent (24/7/15)

Hi, I'm looking for oldschool MT3 coils that look like type A in the image attached. I have some older model MT3's that aren't compatible with the other types.
It seems that everyone has completely swapped over to type B and I'm left with like 8 atomizers without any compatible coils. Type B causes nicotine to shoot into my mouth, not cool at all.


----------



## Sir Vape (24/7/15)

Try eciggies.co.za


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

Kent said:


> Hi, I'm looking for oldschool MT3 coils that look like type A in the image attached. I have some older model MT3's that aren't compatible with the other types.
> It seems that everyone has completely swapped over to type B and I'm left with like 8 atomizers without any compatible coils. Type B causes nicotine to shoot into my mouth, not cool at all.



Hi @Kent, are you saying type B are not compatible with your device or just that you dont like them?
I am pretty sure I am using type B in my Evod1. Works fine with no "shooting in my mouth"

What device(s) are you using?

I think Kanger switched to the longer stems a while back but i could be wrong

Paging @BhavZ for his view


----------



## Derick (24/7/15)

Kanger themselves don't make these coils anymore(for about a year), so if you do find any, they will probably be knock-off (or I guess, very old stock)

Usually when e-liquid is shooting into your mouth, it means that there is more e-liquid on the coil than the heat can vaporize away - so basically a flooded coil.

These coils were prone to do that from time to time, but if you turn your device upside down and fire it (basically vaporizing the excess liquid without feeding more in), then shake it out a bit to get rid of excess liquid that flowed down into the driptip now - then it works fine for a while again.

The design of tanks and coils have improved greatly since the MT3 days though, so these problems have been ironed out - perhaps time for an upgrade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/15)

I have 18 coil units from Kangertech looking like that more or less. On the back of the boxes the square opposite "Protank" is marked. And it is shown as 2.2 ohms. How long is the chimney top part on A?

If they are what you are looking for, you are welcome to have them. Bought them from Skyblue (@Derick) many moons ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kent (24/7/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Try eciggies.co.za


I did, they sent me the type B's and did not make alternative arrangements or refund.


----------



## Kent (24/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Kent, are you saying type B are not compatible with your device or just that you dont like them?
> I am pretty sure I am using type B in my Evod1. Works fine with no "shooting in my mouth"
> 
> What device(s) are you using?
> ...



Definitely incompatible, I don't think it's normal for 1ml of liquid to shoot straight into your mouth, I tried this 3 times and every time ended up with nicotine shooting into my mouth. If it's an "upgrade" then why is it worse than the original Type A's that I had no problem with and love so much. I did read on some sites that the type B's are not compatible with generic MT3's which is what I imported. All 30 of them at R40 a set, each set including 900mAh evod battery, a charger and and MT3 clearomizer with coil and free delivery. Interestingly enough these sets outpower a Protank II, and Protank Mini from which I got from VapourMountain a few months back.


----------



## Kent (24/7/15)

Derick said:


> Kanger themselves don't make these coils anymore(for about a year), so if you do find any, they will probably be knock-off (or I guess, very old stock)
> 
> Usually when e-liquid is shooting into your mouth, it means that there is more e-liquid on the coil than the heat can vaporize away - so basically a flooded coil.
> 
> ...



Perhaps it is.... Understand my point though, I paid R40 per kit and they were much better than the T2's, Protanks and CE4's I had tried before them from local suppliers.


----------



## Kent (24/7/15)

Andre said:


> I have 18 coil units from Kangertech looking like that more or less. On the back of the boxes the square opposite "Protank" is marked. And it is shown as 2.2 ohms. How long is the chimney top part on A?
> 
> If they are what you are looking for, you are welcome to have them. Bought them from Skyblue (@Derick) many moons ago.



Wow, really? That would be fantastic!  I measured the chimney and it measures 0.55cm or 5.5mm.


----------



## Andre (24/7/15)

Kent said:


> Wow, really? That would be fantastic!  I measured the chimney and it measures 0.55cm or 5.5mm.


Have measured - around 12mm. Maybe one could make the chimney shorter. Anyhow you are still welcome to have them - I was going to throw them away. If so, please PM me your names and postal address and shall post in next week.


----------



## method1 (24/7/15)

I remember these bad boys 

They are somewhat rebuildable so that's an option of last resort…


----------



## Tiaan PTA (26/7/15)

Andre said:


> Have measured - around 12mm. Maybe one could make the chimney shorter. Anyhow you are still welcome to have them - I was going to throw them away. If so, please PM me your names and postal address and shall post in next week.


Hi Andre.

If you still have those coils I would gladly take them off your hands. 
I own a Protank 2, Protank 2 mini and a Kanger T3S that take those coils.


Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

Tiaan PTA said:


> Hi Andre.
> 
> If you still have those coils I would gladly take them off your hands.
> I own a Protank 2, Protank 2 mini and a Kanger T3S that take those coils.
> ...


Have not heard from @Kent. If he has not responded by Wednesday, I shall post them to you.


----------



## Tiaan PTA (10/8/15)

Thank you very much for the coils @Andre. I received them.

Sent from my SM-T211 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (20/8/15)

We have stock.. will also have some other resistances if I dig around a bit.. 

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/accessories/replacement-coils/evod-replacement-coil-2-4ohm/


----------



## shabbar (21/8/15)

i might also have some laying around will check .

also the stems are removable ... so just pop the long one off and put the short ones in


----------

